# Ewww...New Game!



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Okay commrades, let's see who can be the winner of this game.

It's in German, so I don't know exactly what it says, but the gist of it is to get the drunk walking as far as you can.

I did it about 5 times and managed to get him to 11 something.

Here's the link. Click and let's see who can get the poor guy home. 

http://www.wagenschenke.ch/index2.htm

Good luck!
terri*


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

I walked him 22 metres, terri.

I found out the second time you actually need to move your mouse
to keep him in balance. The first time I tried, he fell after only 3 metres. 8)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

tried a few times.....finally managed 27 metres after afew falling at the 1st lol


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

56. damn how far does he got to go to get home?? and where are all the taxies and muggers????lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Gross!


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

I just thought to look down here and see if anyone had tried to get the poor fellow home. I can't believe you all have been able to get him so far!
And I'm with John Henry...where the Sam Hill does this guy live???

Good going Gang!

Oh and p.s. to Wendy...I only got him 11 meters and I was moving the mouse. The sot kept tumbling over on me! :lol: Clover is right...it is damn hard. :evil:


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

high score so far........clover 76! i've got 63, its a tough game! but i'm really curious if there is some kind of finish line...please somebody get 100 and see if it ends!


----------



## john_henry (Sep 22, 2004)

another thing...............i hate a drunk so just for fun sometimes i walk him for a bit then jerk my mouse and slam him to the ground!!lol


----------



## dalailama15 (Aug 13, 2004)

80

terri*, you owe me an hour of my life :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

5 meters...this game makes no sense


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

Hahaa, i seriously got 81 meters. *81*


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

ha thats good.

1st Attempt - 8 
2nd Attempt - 14
3rd Attempt - 55
4th Attempt - 15 (alt + tab! The boss is coming! Ha  )

back to work....................................


----------

